# Cost of White Belts



## catalyst (12 Oct 2004)

I'm putting together a tentative budget for a band, does anyone know about how much the white ceremonial belts cost? Correct me if I'm wrong but they have to be bought without government funding....


----------



## primer (12 Oct 2004)

Order them through the system just find the N/S #


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (12 Oct 2004)

They come in large rolls of plastic but then you have to get the buckles. Does anyone know how much the buckles cost?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Oct 2004)

Find a supplier in Pakistan; you get on one mailing list, you're on all of them.  Their prices are rock bottom, and their quality varies, but you can get very good band uniforms - with a bit of leg work and patience - for a fraction of the cost of doing business here in Canada.

If they ship via EMS Speed Post, you also get stuff mailed out in 10 business days.  Not bad at all.

I started buying replica uniforms for re-enactment through one company overseas, and find that I have contact info for about 45 seperate companies, all specializing in embroidery but many also do tailoring and accoutrements.  They charge rock bottom prices because they have little overhead there.   Be very precise when placing orders though, they tend to confuse things, and be sure to get samples first, as their sizes tend to be measured differently than we do.  For stuff like waistbelts and buckles, you should be relatively safe.


----------



## alan_li_13 (12 Oct 2004)

The belt is just white plastic, which is pretty cheap, but the buckle is very expensive. I heard they're upwards of $80


----------



## alexk (12 Oct 2004)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> The belt is just white plastic, which is pretty cheap, but the buckle is very expensive. I heard they're upwards of $80



I highly doubt that its a piece of brass.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (12 Oct 2004)

For starters, what type of band?

 Pipes or Brass?

 Are you affiliated to a specific corps and which service do you represent?
 Buckles are available quite cheaply, depending on where you look. It all depends on your scrounging ability. Your local Legion may be able to help you out as there is alot of kit out there, it just has to be found. If you are affiliated with a unit that supports a band already, the members will be very knowledgeable about cheap kit.

 My suggestion to you as an aside is to focus on your basic all purpose dress first. Don't even contemplate another uniform until you can guarantee 1 complete kit per member. It's the gucci kit that will stop a band dead.

 I would also suggest that you ensure that when dealing with any supplier that you have been referred to them first. There is much that can only really be found in India and Pakistan at a reasonable price. By dealing with reputable suppliers, you will not have to face interminable shipping delays or shoddy workmanship (Vancouver has dozens of bad dirks because of this).

 As always buyer beware and good luck with the band.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (13 Oct 2004)

Thats true. If you need to buy a specific buckle as opposed to the tri service one it would be harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## winchable (13 Oct 2004)

Just w/ regards to oversea ordering.
I order clothing from overseas all the time (Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Egypt, Morocco) and it's pretty easy to tell who is running a reputable business. Always check to make sure they use a security feature for payment and use common sense, if the website looks like it might have been done up by a 4 year old, and has no secure order-form then don't purchase from there. Getting a referral is useful too but you also might miss out on good prices and such if you go on referral alone. For the most part I deal with Muslim specific businesses however, and they rarely look to rip off the consumer for various reasons, so it may be different with your situation.

But good luck regardless.


----------



## gt102 (13 Oct 2004)

links?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (13 Oct 2004)

Yes, links please. I would love to order my own white belt roll, and other uniform accessories too.


----------



## winchable (13 Oct 2004)

Like I said, my clothing isn't the same sort of clothing you're looking for.
Michael Dorosh should know more about what you're looking for.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (13 Oct 2004)

Why? What type of stuff do you order?? I collect most anything so I would still appreciate seeing the links just in case there is anything.
regards,


----------



## primer (13 Oct 2004)

I hope this might help a little


Belt Buckle Ceremonial NSN 8315-21-860-7914

Keepers Ceremonial   NSN 8315-21-860-7915

Use a DND 2227 to order what you need. You might have an entitlement for the belts buckles and keepers.
I can't find the NSN for the roll of white belt. 

Good luck....


----------



## winchable (13 Oct 2004)

> Why? What type of stuff do you order?? I collect most anything so I would still appreciate seeing the links just in case there is anything.



haha well you asked for it.
It's all Muslim clothing, but some pretty stylish stuff too. As well as some pretty cool collectables if you're into simplistic art and artifacts.

www.shukronline.com
www.simplyislam.com
http://www.alhannah.com/
http://www.desertstore.com/

Most of the clothing is made overseas as well some of the actual stores are based there too. 

Any other questions just PM me because I don't want to take up more of this thread.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (14 Oct 2004)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> The belt is just white plastic, which is pretty cheap, but the buckle is very expensive. I heard they're upwards of $80



I think you heard wrong.  My regiments kit shop sells Ontario Regiment buckles for $25, and they're more detailed and better quality then the CF buckles, so I really doubt the CF buckles are $80.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (14 Oct 2004)

I am my corps RQMS so I decided to do some checking for you and theTri Service belt buckles cost about $11.50 each.


----------



## catalyst (15 Oct 2004)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions and help...

The band I'm looking to form is (micro) MilBand, I'm not sure what element (probably air..maybe sea) and therefore aren't affiliated with a certain regiment.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Oct 2004)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's suggestions and help...
> 
> The band I'm looking to form is (micro) MilBand, I'm not sure what element (probably air..maybe sea) and therefore aren't affiliated with a certain regiment.



Well, as far as sheet music goes, you will need to obtain the following, depending on element and based on what I have heard cadet bands playing in years past:

Army: Colonel Bogey, Washington Post, National Emblem, The Maple Leaf Forever, Scotland the Brave, Old Comrades, We're No Awa to Bide Awa, O Canada, God Save the Queen

Sea: Heart of Oak, Heart of Oak, Heart of Oak

Air: Theme to "The Magnificent Seven", Pop Goes the Weasel, The Musical Scale, Theme from Sesame Street


----------



## sheikyerbouti (15 Oct 2004)

there is an abundance of suitable material available for starting from the ground up. I would suggest as a tune, the air force hymn as it is often requested and rarely performed. Here in Vancouver for the Battle of Britain remembrance, the Air cadet band present, although skilled could not perform any of the tunes expected of them.

 Focus on 6 tunes of your choice and stick with them until your cadets are ready to puke. Having had this very experience on a number of occasions, I can honestly state that people take you much more seriously if you play tunes that each member is confident with. A much better sound is created when everyone knows their place within the music.

 Until your core group is settled, do not change the Set list unless your cadets tell you otherwise. 

 If you are starting from scratch, with novice or unskilled players, be sure to attempt to recruit help from wherever possible. Personally speaking, as long as the individual is not responsible for any costs (ie: Security check) you should be able to get a few people who can help out greatly.  I have dealt only with pipe bands, so my advice may be a little off the mark but be sure to keep the kids engaged and DO NOT neglect any sections overly. If you have experienced musicians to start with, use them as much as humanly possible.

 Good luck,


----------

